# Wish List for User Interface Enhancements (Post L4.03)



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Here is a list of UI features that people indicated they would like to see based on our current Wish list and the final call thread.

If you want to post how you would rank these features or indicate what your top 5 are and why feel free.... I am sure there are some that are on peoples wish lists that I missed. If this is the case, add a post indicating a vote for what you have on your list.

Of course this is not an official poll, just a way to discuss what we would like to see an way and to see what ones on the list as a group we would like to see.

Below is a blurb on each feature. Please pick out your best 5 and vote.

*Folders (Ability to roll up Based on Show name and drill down)*
Multiple of the same series is show as a folder allowing drill down into the folder.

*Ability to filter TV1 and TV2 recorded shows. *
Allows the user to set the 622 to only show content of timers set on TV2 to display and TV2 and ones on TV1 show up on TV1.

*Improved Search capabilities. (Do not include unsub shows etc.)*
Improve the Search capabilities to include unsubbed shows

*Improve the Naming Scheme used for Tuners and TV. *
Improve the icons and naming scheme to better describe what is what in terms of TV, Tuners and OTA.

*Seperate AO and NR rating restrictions.*
Break out the ability restrict AO and NR on a individual basis.

*Transponder and Satellite Added to Banner*
Add Transponder and satellite strength indicator on the info banner

*Manual Positioning of PIP window (Better default PIP window positioning for 16x9 sets)*
Allow user to manually position PIP window and also have better defaults for 16x9 TV.

*Dish Pass (Batch Restore/Skip Ability) *
When using a Dish Pass to search for a show, all shows found by the search function will have timers automatically set up. Then you have to go through your timer schedule to delete shows that you do not want or not really what you wanted. There should be an option to just list the shows found by the search, and then pick the show(s) you wish to record.

*Blackout Icons in EPG for Sports Channels. *
Have an indication on the EPG if a show is blacked out to avoid having to select it first.

*View playback progress bar at bottom of screen by hitting the play button*
Pop up the Progress par when a user presses play and the program is currently playing.

*More control over what tuner is selected for a Timer*
Allow the user more control over what tuner is selected for a given timer or timer events.


----------



## rtk (Apr 15, 2007)

I think many of the things posted above are good ideas but number one would be the ability to customize the position of the PIP window.


----------



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

This is actually a hard poll. I would have rated PIP-moving as very important, but now I just use the side-by-side PIP, which is truly wonderful.

Otherwise, with the improvements added in 401, I really like the interface. I'd rather E* concentrate on fixing operational issues and adding functional improvements (the other poll) than eye-candy.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

One thing missing here that I saw repeatedly in the L401 and L403 upgrade threads is applying the new "HD" logo to OTA recordings. I think it would be a bit better if it said "OTA" or was the antenna symbol used on the info banner as that would prevent incorrect identification of content.

In the Search History, I would like to be able to see the title. It currently shows something like "'All', 'All', (cut off)"

I did not vote for View the Progress Bar because you can get the time remaining on the Info Banner by hitting the Cancel key.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

BobaBird said:


> One thing missing here that I saw repeatedly in the L401 and L403 upgrade threads is applying the new "HD" logo to OTA recordings. I think it would be a bit better if it said "OTA" or was the antenna symbol used on the info banner as that would prevent incorrect identification of content.


I was against labelling "HD" on OTA recordings since not all OTA is HD. Odd enough that the OTA is in the ALLHD favorites list regardless of whether or not the OTA channel ever broadcasts in HD.

But I'm not sure labelling them "OTA" helps either. Since OTA may be HD or SD... no label (unless it is somehow a smart label indicating content format) is of any value since you'd have to play it to find out whether or not it is SD or HD.

For example... My local 22-1 CW affiliate has just one channel. In primetime they switch to HD broadcast, so even if it is 4:3 appearance you are still getting a 16x9 with built-in sidebars. Outside of primetime, however, they switch to SD mode and only broadcast 4:3 so my receiver supplies the bars on the side. Unless I know the program I recorded was in HD, the only way to tell is by playing the recording.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

The suggestion of an "OTA" label was intended to side-step the HD or SD question by leaving it to the viewers to be familiar with their own markets. It's just another clue to identify recordings that, even at SD, are likely taking up more space than the average Dish "SD" recording.


----------



## kstuart (Apr 25, 2002)

> Transponder and Satellite Info added to channel banner


One of the geekiest, nerdiest requests I have ever seen - this will never ever happen ! 

Every member of the marketing team will run over to the Engineering Building to have this removed immediately if it ever happens...


----------



## kstuart (Apr 25, 2002)

Here are some more:

- Timer conflicts to produce an immediate resolution dialog (as on all other E* DVRs). Ordering several dozen timers by priority is another time consuming job, making the program recording process even more annoying. I would be shocked if as many as 5% of 622 owners keep their timers ordered by priority. The result is missed recordings. The excellent 721 conflict resolution code could be cut-and-pasted to the 622.

- Another 721 UI feature is that the transport controls (like pause) operate during system menus. This should be cut-and-pasted to the 622.

- One more 721 UI feature to port, is audio continuing during all system menus. For some reason, when you change to "Guide without Video" on the 622, the audio stops ! WHY ??? I can't use the "Guide without video", because I want the channel's audio to continue so I can continue to keep up with what is going on.


----------



## JmC (Jun 10, 2005)

kstuart said:


> One of the geekiest, nerdiest requests I have ever seen - this will never ever happen !
> 
> Every member of the marketing team will run over to the Engineering Building to have this removed immediately if it ever happens...


An indication of signal strength would be great.


----------



## Packy (Apr 20, 2007)

I'm not sure I if I was the first one to suggest it in the other thread, but I'm glad folks are liking the idea of having the timeline bar pop up when you hit play. It's just something I got used to with the Tivo. 

Woo! C'mon folders!


----------



## ptmccart (Jun 28, 2004)

What would be nice is if two timers overlap on the same channel, that only one tuner could be used to stream the two timers.

Many times when I set up recordings, both timers are occupied when they both are recording the same show. The overlap causes both tuners to be used and I can not record another satellite channel; or if watching another channel, the timer warning comes on at two minutes and then autmatically changes the channel to the duplicate recording.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

ptmccart said:


> What would be nice is if two timers overlap on the same channel, that only one tuner could be used to stream the two timers.
> 
> Many times when I set up recordings, both timers are occupied when they both are recording the same show. The overlap causes both tuners to be used and I can not record another satellite channel; or if watching another channel, the timer warning comes on at two minutes and then autmatically changes the channel to the duplicate recording.


Technically, this feature is already implemented... BUT it has a bug in how it works.

If you use the default padding (I think 1 minute before and 1 minute after)... then if you set two timers back-to-back on the same channel, the receiver is smart enough to figure out to just combine them into one timer on the same tuner.

However, many of us change the default padding because of shows that regularly run longer than the EPG indicates... and it appears when you change those start/end padding times you essentially disable the auto-combining of tuners as it no longer seems to know how to add them together across the overlap.

So this is more of a need-to-fix-a-bug than it is a new feature to be implemented.


----------



## Stutz342 (Sep 29, 2004)

Actually, even when it figures out to use the same tuner, it still makes two recordings and there are several seconds missing at the changeover. (I keep missing the final punchline on Two and a Half Men!) If it could use the one tuner to feed both events, the content would overlap, and we wouldn't miss stuff as often.


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

I would like it set up so that when I enter a channel by number, it goes to that channel even if I am currently in a favorites list that does not include it. When you did this, the favorites would automatically change to the "all subscribed" list


----------



## 4bama (Aug 6, 2006)

audiomaster said:


> I would like it set up so that when I enter a channel by number, it goes to that channel even if I am currently in a favorites list that does not include it. When you did this, the favorites would automatically change to the "all subscribed" list


Try your example again...I change channels all the time by entering a channel number not in my current guide and it works without changing guides. I do remember several firmware revisions ago that it worked as you described above, but not now.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

4bama said:


> Try your example again...I change channels all the time by entering a channel number not in my current guide and it works without changing guides. I do remember several firmware revisions ago that it worked as you described above, but not now.


You can change channels but can not 'browse' channels outside of the Favorites List you happen to be on. Also, you can't access channels on the EPG if they are outside the Favorite List you are on.


----------



## iaw4 (Apr 15, 2005)

funny, my suggestions would be rather different.

[1] I would love to select what I can see in the program guide. In particular, I would love to see the number of stars that movies have in the guide itself. If it doesn't fit, I would like to set a threshold (3 stars) that colors movie listings above differently from movies below this threshold. this should be real easy to program.

[2] the external USB hard drive should be tied to my subscriber key (or card), not to my 622. when my 622 goes south (and one already did), I want to be able to still view my saved shows. this is a hardware+software+policy issue. O, before I forget it---the external USB hard drive is by far my #1 wish.

[3] I would love to be able to delete the VOD partition altogether.

[4] I would love to see how much space each of the shows is consuming. I presume that an HD show recorded from a 480i broadcast consumes less space than one from a 720p broadcast.

of course, my biggest beef is that my HD OTA PBS station in Boston is not in my EPG. this is dish's problem, not the 622's problem. grrrr.... maybe when OTA analog disappears, they will become better at sending EPG data for HD OTA channels.

/ivo


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

#3 was on the old list, but based on Dish on Demand and the DishOnline feature, I took it off the list.


----------



## Matt20V (Oct 5, 2006)

Am I the only one that is annoyed by the behavior of the Jump/ Previous button when toggling between recorded and live TV? Every other DVR I've used works as follows:
- watching Live TV (maybe a Warriors Bball game)
- commercial starts
- hit DVR, select recorded show
- watch recorded show a couple minutes
- hit PREV button, back to the game, oops still a commercial
- hit PREV button- all other DVR's go back to the recorded program to resume viewing!! Instead, the 622 goes to a different live show, whatever previous channel might have been viewed or recorded from. To resume viewing the recorded program you have to go back through the DVR menu which is clumsy.

I think the 622 should treat recorded programs the same as live TV when the PREV button is pressed. I want to watch exactly what I was previously viewing!

The behavior is even more obtuse when trying to switch back to a program currently being recorded, but being viewed delayed ie from the DVR menu. It should jump back to the previously viewed position, but instead it jumps to live. Once you go to something else, it is impossible to resume viewing at the last viewed position even from the DVR menu. Again, other DVR's do this right, even the DTV DVR, which in every other respect is completely inferior to the 622.

-Matt


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Matt.. that is what the sticky Playback enhancement on the other poll refers to. I voted for it and it definitely can be annoying and is not as intuitive as I would like it.


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

None of these interest me in the slightest. Since there is no way to cast "no" votes in the poll, I wanted to get that in here somehow.


----------



## Matt20V (Oct 5, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> Matt.. that is what the sticky Playback enhancement on the other poll refers to. I voted for it and it definitely can be annoying and is not as intuitive as I would like it.


Thanks- I saw that and thought it might be related. Got my vote!

-Matt


----------



## kstuart (Apr 25, 2002)

audiomaster said:


> I would like it set up so that when I enter a channel by number, it goes to that channel even if I am currently in a favorites list that does not include it. When you did this, the favorites would automatically change to the "all subscribed" list


Definitely one of my pet peeves, and should be in the list so we can add our votes.

The other *big* missing feature on the 622, which is even more annoying because it is present on the 501 and 721, is that you cannot select *both* Title and Info in the Search (and therefore not in Pass either). 

For example, suppose I want to find (and/or setup a Pass) for any TV program involving Jimi Hendrix.

There are two possibilities:



> *Hendrix: A Biography*
> 
> _The life story of the legendary guitarist._


*OR*


> *Rock Guitarists*
> 
> _This episode profiles Jimi Hendrix _


The first one is caught by "Title" but not caught by "Info", and the second one is caught by "Info", but not caught by "Title", so for relatively rare searches, I want to be able to enable both at the same time, like in the 501 and 721, otherwise I have to do twice the work and do two searches or two Passes.


----------



## kstuart (Apr 25, 2002)

iaw4 said:


> funny, my suggestions would be rather different.
> 
> [1] I would love to select what I can see in the program guide. In particular, I would love to see the number of stars that movies have in the guide itself. If it doesn't fit, I would like to set a threshold (3 stars) that colors movie listings above differently from movies below this threshold. this should be real easy to program.
> 
> ...


[1] would be good *IF* the stars were an actual indication of the quality of the movie, instead they are an indication of the Academy Award potential of the movie. Movies like the original Star Wars rate poorly when they are not otherwise famous films. Movies with cancer victims, oppressed minorities, and overcoming abusive parents will rate high. Chick flicks will always rate higher than action films...

[2] *IS the new stated policy*. The one-time enabling fee will give you your Dish Account a number that is tied to your external drives. Dish stated on Friday that external drive support will be implemented "this summer".

[3] won't happen because (like shopping channels), they are a source of income for Dish.


----------



## voripteth (Oct 25, 2005)

One of my top wish list items doesn't actually have to do with the 622 but with the program information supplied to it. I wish the the information was much more detailed like what I saw when I had my TiVo. It had much more detailed synopsis and list of actors in the program.


----------



## voripteth (Oct 25, 2005)

As for enhanced search functionality, when searching for subscribed channels I wish it would also search adult channels as well. As it is now there is no way to search for specific programs on these channels other than manually looking at the program guide.


----------



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

The ability to position the PIP window for 16x9 sets should be a must.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

I've only had my 622 since last Wed after using a 625 for 18 mos. I'm pretty familiar with most of the UI. The one thing I've found so far that the 622 offers that isn't on the 625 is CC options. I'm assuming this is an attempt to meet FCC requirements to provide CC since HDMI and component are not CC friendly. Anyway, I sometimes use CC and sometimes don't. Depends on sound quality, program being watched, etc. I would therefore really, really like to see one button activation of CC. Having to make 10 or so keystrokes to simply turn on CC is ridiculus. I know some TVs have a menu item to set up CC then once set up you use the CC button on the remote to turn it on and off.


----------



## FitzAusTex (Jan 30, 2007)

I'd like a search option that allowed me to specify 'perform this search only on "x" channel(s). Tons of times i only want the results for one specific channel. i.e. I search 'ATP Tennis', which is the title for nearly all the men's tennis matches regardless of channel, looking for men's tennis matches on ESPN2, but i also get 100+ results for a show called ATP Tennis, which is a 1/2 hour show on Tennis Channel.

Also, it would be dandy if we could select which favorite lists to hide. I would immediately hide the All Chans, All Subs and All HD lists. Yet, I am forced to cycle through those first three to get back to the last 4 that I actually use.


----------



## himini (Feb 13, 2007)

I'd love to be able to switch to the audio only of the other tuner. This would come in handy for listening to Sirius while watching sports, etc.

Edit: sorry, just realized this is more a "feature" than a "UI" wish, so might need to be moved accordingly.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Getting ready for a trip out of town today I went to download some recordings from the 622 to my PocketDish. It has been a good while since I have done this. Since we got the HD map down and the HD logo on the Guide, recordling list and other lists I got so used to it being there I could not believe it does not appear on the list of recordings to copy to the PD.

It is really needed there since you can not download HD programs to the PD. But, it's not there. You have to select a program for download and let it tell you it is recorded in HD before you know. If the HD logo was there you would know to not select the program in the first place.

This is for the PocketDish but I assume the same sort of list appears when the external hard disk support is (will be sometime in the future) used to copy programs to the external HD. This will certainly be wanted on that list as well.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

I do not know if it belongs here, How about we have the ablity to program in our own screen savior (like help my screen went black etc) Like they do on vista XP etc


----------



## kstuart (Apr 25, 2002)

FitzAusTex has a good point - filtering a search by one particular channel, or better yet for "only HD" would be really valuable.

Another one, which I first came up with years ago, is to have two categories of "Protected" - "Never Delete" and "Delete If Drive Is Full" (I'm sure someone can come up with a better name, but you get what I mean).

Generally, I have 3 sorts of things on my DVR drive:
- Stuff I really want to keep as long as possible (currently "Casino Royale in HD")
- Stuff I would like to keep, but if that new show needs to record, and I am down to 0 hours, then I guess you can delete it
- Stuff that I record "because it looks interesting" and may never get around to viewing. I generally record a lot of that, because often there is more interesting stuff at 3am than when I generally turn on the TV... that stuff is always unprotected.

I suppose the more nerdy or anal might want more than 3 levels.


----------



## nneptune (Mar 30, 2006)

Been with Dish since '96, and tried Directv for about 9 months (a disaster).
The only thing I found redeeming about D* was the "folder" option. It made going through recordings much, much easier.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

I almost always watch my recordings very soon afterwards so I personally don't see a need for folders. There's not enough space on the drive to keep recordings for long periods of time unless most of your recordings are in SD. Most of mine are HD, so I run out of space quickly.


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

I noticed that the feedback ended 2 weeks ago, I hope I did not miss the boat.

I think one of the best features you can add would be the ablity to recover a show that I have deleted. I can not tell you how many time I have deleted a show and then remember that my wife had not seen it.......talk about a reason for a divorce.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Blackout icons! Their voting percentage is relatively low, IMHO, because they're only really important for Sports Pack subscribers. But for us Sports Pack subs, they're absolutely vital!


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I would like some indicator on the DVR screen to indicated what state a recording is in. 

1) Has not been viewed or partially viewed.
2) Has been viewed and is currently set to resume some point in the timeline that is not the start. 
3) Has been viewed to it completion and is not in the middle. 

I think this has been brought up in the past and at that time I was not convinced of the use case. I think it was presented as the ability to allow someone to mark a program as watched so another person knows it has been watched. For me the use case I seem to be running into a lot is that I have 10 pokemon shows for my son to view. Only want to keep 10 around and I want to know which ones we have at least attempted to view. Finding ones you have have not viewed and delete from the ones you have is very time consuming. 

I would like to see more indication of status here. Perhaps some type of manual indicator like a tag would work.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

All my DVR recordings are in TEXAS 

Sorry, I could not resist.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

Ron Barry said:


> I would like some indicator on the DVR screen to indicated what state a recording is in.
> 
> 1) Has not been viewed or partially viewed.
> 2) Has been viewed and is currently set to resume some point in the timeline that is not the start.
> ...


This would also be helpful when you have several episodes of the same show and want to easily go to the one you were watching but didn't finish. Quite often I have to go through the list and select each one to find which one has the 'resume' option activated.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Yep.. that is the exact thing I have been running into a lot over the last week or so. That is way I added to to the list.


----------



## cummingsje (Mar 23, 2007)

socceteer said:


> I noticed that the feedback ended 2 weeks ago, I hope I did not miss the boat.
> 
> I think one of the best features you can add would be the ablity to recover a show that I have deleted. I can not tell you how many time I have deleted a show and then remember that my wife had not seen it.......talk about a reason for a divorce.


This would have to top my list as well. I'm trigger happy when it comes to freeing up hard drive space. I don't know how many times my wife has said "I can't believe you just did that".


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

cummingsje said:


> This would have to top my list as well. I'm trigger happy when it comes to freeing up hard drive space. I don't know how many times my wife has said "I can't believe you just did that".


It is at the top of my list, I am surprised that more people are not asking for this feature. Tivo and replay TV have this available and it was a life saver, marriage saver and more.


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

kstuart said:


> I would be shocked if as many as 5% of 622 owners keep their timers ordered by priority.


By default, they should add timers for locals & OTA as the highest priority and other cable network timers at a lowest priority. The reason is that cable networks typically repeat programming, while OTA channels do not. I periodically have to reorganize my timers that way.

As for the content filtering, there should be a new code SH for Shopping programs


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

I would like to see a change to the 'resolve priority' UI.

Last night I purchased a PPV movie. The UI came up that a priority issue occurred and did I want to 'resolve by priority' or 'reduce the priority'. Two shows were recording, one which was ending when the PPV started (another nit). To resolve the conflict, I had to stop the recording of one of the shows (only 1 minute left). This resolved the conflict and the PPV popped up in the schedule.

The UI really should've given me choices of which show to stop or change recording times on. Or, at the very least, ask me if I wanted to start recording the PPV 1 minute late! Instead, I had to manually resolve the issue.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I started a different thread to ask a question.. and confirming that the ViP622 doesn't do what I wanted it to do... I wanted to suggest that it do it!

Right now, if I want to set a timer to record just New episodes... I have to set a timer that actually schedules ALL episodes, then goes back and cleans itself up to only record the ones flagged as new in the EPG data. While this works, it leaves a bunch of "dummy" timers on the schedule and takes up events that we know are going to be skipped.

The other way to do this, right now, is to set a recurring (daily, weekly, M-F) timer... but that will record ALL episodes whether new or not, although it at least limits to just the originally scheduled time you set and doesn't create timers for events outside that recurring schedule. You then have to manually skip timers when you don't want to record a repeat, again wasting events.

The first attachment is a screen capture of how the timer setup screen looks like right now when you highlight something in the EPG to define a timer, just so you have a reference point.

What I would like to see is a minor change to the screen and of course supporting functionality  I created the two new screens with some creative editing of the one above...

Two scenarios I see.. First is for a program that you just want to record Once, take a look at the 2nd screen capture attachment. In this situation, All/New would be greyed out because Once means once so all/new episodes doesn't apply. Presumably you wouldn't create the timer if it wasn't something you wanted to record!

For all other situations (Weekly, Daily, Mon-Fri) I would like to choose if I want All or just New episodes, take a look at the 3rd screen capture attachment.

In this scenario, once you pick Weekly, Daily, or Mon-Fri you would then get to pick All or New. All would be the default and that would be functionally what we have today. Selecting New would provide my new desired feature of doing a compare with the EPG data and only recording the Weekly/Daily/Mon-Fri episode if it is a new one.


----------



## sgt940 (Jan 9, 2004)

None of these mine is the ability to select and play back multiple DVR recordings successively. That way I can dumped 5 of my wifes leave it to beavers to one dvd at once.


----------



## jbach (Jul 18, 2005)

It's ridiculous in the 21st century to have this machine consume 50 watts in standby - they need to spin it down to a far smaller amount - my TV room is noticably warmer than others, (which isn't so bad in winter), but nuts during ac season. DISH needs to do it's part for global warming. I can stand a little extra time when turning it on.


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

HDMe,

Why don't you just "hide skip"? Dish just doubled the number of skipped timers that can be accumulated. It would now take an unusual number of these "cable" repeats to use up the space available. The current system allows you to scroll thru the skipped timers to find any new shows that were skipped for other reasons such as "priority". Pretty elegant in its present design - "hide skip" on and off allows you to hide what you don't want to see, but to show skips when you need to for other reasons.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

patmurphey said:


> HDMe,
> 
> Why don't you just "hide skip"? Dish just doubled the number of skipped timers that can be accumulated. It would now take an unusual number of these "cable" repeats to use up the space available. The current system allows you to scroll thru the skipped timers to find any new shows that were skipped for other reasons such as "priority". Pretty elegant in its present design - "hide skip" on and off allows you to hide what you don't want to see, but to show skips when you need to for other reasons.


I could hide the skipped timers... and I do know they increased the limit of total events a while back. I was just thinking this is a feature that really should exist anyway, as most folks who set a timer for a weekly show (or a daily show in my example) really want a timer that just gets the new episodes... so what we have right now is sort of a around-the-elbow way of getting it done as opposed to a more direct approach.

In the meantime (and if they don't ever take up my suggestion) at least I can workaround and get the shows I want to get.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

If you have a dvr timer for all or new episodes, when you're not interested in a particular episode you can skip that episode. But if it is on again you must go through the entire schedule and keep applying the skip to later instances of the episode. I would like an option, when skipping an episode, to "skip all instances" of this particular episode. That way, you wouldn't have to manually skip that episode everytime it pops up on the schedule.


----------



## koralis (Aug 10, 2005)

When deleting shows inside a "group" folder, stay inside the folder when complete.


----------



## Wake Jitsu (Jan 18, 2007)

I would like it if the recordings had date recorded in the list view. Instead of having to scroll through and select them to see what the header info says when it's recorded.


----------



## what_hdtv (Sep 8, 2007)

I would like some easier search user interface- things that come to mind are:
1. "predictive text"
2. holding down the arrow nav buttons move the cursor faster than it is now
3. using the nav (left/right) will wrap from the left side of "keyboard" immediately to right, and vice versa
4. a dedicated "done" button on the remote to easily complete the search text (or, some kind of shortcut button, like hold down select for example)

Now, for some more advanced suggestions (but not impossible):
5. hook up a wireless keyboard and/or mouse to quickly enter text and navigate the search screen. Could be either infrared technology, wireless via usb, or wireless via bluetooth.
6. remote has a laser pointer coupled with the same technology found in the old nintendo duck hunt gun to identify where the remote is pointing, this would be to easily select keys on the on-screen keyboard. Nintendo Wii has similar interface with its controllers navigating on-screen menus, etc.
7. voice recognition in the remote, and it will send the voice converted to a text string into the search field
8. a flip-out or some other way of a full-qwerty keyboard on the remote itself

And finally, now that I'm thinking *so* much about just the search ui, how about a search by date/channel/info/etc to _search through your stored DVR events_, as another way to find what event you want to watch. This may be useful more and more as we store more and more events on our dvr's, especially for the external hdd archivals. This may already be a feature on the archives, I don't know since I don't use external drive (yet).

LONG list, I know, just some thoughts for you guys and our friends at E*. This is my first post BTW.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

I was just complaining to myself about the way the search works or doesn't. I rarely do searches, but the other night I started to do a search and you know how long it takes to key in every letter even if you use the numbers on the remote. Well, in the middle of keying in the letters the phone rings, up comes the caller ID screen so I hit OK. When the caller ID screen went away, the letters that I had keyed in were gone as well. I had to start all over again after the phone call. Why don't they make it so that any letters already keyed in during a caller ID popup remains on the search screen?


----------



## cummingsje (Mar 23, 2007)

koralis said:


> When deleting shows inside a "group" folder, stay inside the folder when complete.


Just ran across this the other day. Very annoying having to scroll back to the folder and, depending on how many of that show you have recorded, scroll to find the next show you want to delete.


----------



## what_hdtv (Sep 8, 2007)

cummingsje said:


> Just ran across this the other day. Very annoying having to scroll back to the folder and, depending on how many of that show you have recorded, scroll to find the next show you want to delete.


I just discovered you can quickly and easily locate the item you want, either change your sort method (toggle between date/title with the pip swap button), and you can also push the number button which corresponds to the first letter of the name of the folder (or recording). This is quite efficient in the interim.


----------



## mspace (Mar 19, 2007)

cummingsje said:


> Just ran across this the other day. Very annoying having to scroll back to the folder and, depending on how many of that show you have recorded, scroll to find the next show you want to delete.


You can use the EDIT feature to delete multiple shows at once.


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

I realize this topic has been discussed in other threads…but I didn’t think that it would hurt to mention here as well.  I also realize that this may be beyond the technical limitations of the receiver.  But even so, and if at all possible, I still think that it would be nice to be able to view ExtHD content on TV2 when running in dual mode without having to first transfer the content back onto the internal HD. :sure:


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

What I would like is for the results of a search to somehow indicate which shows already have a timer associated with them.

For instance, I did a search on sports theme/football. I know I have already created timers for some of the games but cannot easily see which ones. Possibly there could be a small icon to indicate a timer has been set? I think if you click on one it might show whether there is a timer but it would be so much better to just have it in the list. It's nice to be able to see which ones are on HD now if I could only see, at a glance, which ones already have timers set, that would be great!:grin:


----------



## koralis (Aug 10, 2005)

mspace said:


> You can use the EDIT feature to delete multiple shows at once.


Last time I tried that the reciever crashed and rebooted. That may be due to trying to delete upward of 30 shows at once, but haven't been inclined to try it again.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

How about having the ablity to know how much time is left on the DVR Event you are watching


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

That's been around since Day 1. Just press Cancel (I think View also works), the remaining time will show in the Info banner. If you want it to go away quicker than it does on its own just press Cancel again.


----------



## cummingsje (Mar 23, 2007)

mspace said:


> You can use the EDIT feature to delete multiple shows at once.


Thanks for the info! I'm going to give that one a try.


----------



## drmckenzie (Aug 28, 2007)

kstuart said:


> Definitely one of my pet peeves, and should be in the list so we can add our votes.
> 
> The other *big* missing feature on the 622, which is even more annoying because it is present on the 501 and 721, is that you cannot select *both* Title and Info in the Search (and therefore not in Pass either).
> 
> ...


I second the need for search in both title and info. However, another problem I'm have is this: "Return of the Pink Panther" shows up in the listing guide, and it occurs to me -- maybe there are other Pink Panther movies to be watched. So I do a search for "Pink Panther" and the search returns nothing (neither in the title nor info)-- not even "Return of the Pink Panther" that started the search in the first place. Even though the guide shows the show title completely (i.e., "Return of the Pink Pather"), it seems that my input of "Pink Panther" into the search window, doesn't match a truncated title list -- "Return of the P".


----------



## odbrv (May 12, 2006)

I would like to see an ability to control the Dual / single user mode via the remote. I like the single mode for PIP.However, there are times my wife likes to use the TV in the living room(TV2) and be near the fireplace. I believe remote 2 should be able to reset to dual mode and remote 1 to single mode.


----------



## Sundance (Mar 6, 2004)

How about when you hit cancel or zero while in a menu it actually cancels and takes you back to programing and not just back one level of menu. Also, sure would be nice if you could setup custom named folders on the Ext hard drive and internal hard drive.


----------



## mspace (Mar 19, 2007)

Sundance said:


> How about when you hit cancel or zero while in a menu it actually cancels and takes you back to programing and not just back one level of menu. .


You can use the Live TV button for this. 

I would like to see the SWAP feature in Single User Mode swap between all 3 tuners. Ohhh and three live buffers


----------



## Guitar1969 (Oct 19, 2006)

wje said:


> This is actually a hard poll. I would have rated PIP-moving as very important, but now I just use the side-by-side PIP, which is truly wonderful.
> 
> Otherwise, with the improvements added in 401, I really like the interface. I'd rather E* concentrate on fixing operational issues and adding functional improvements (the other poll) than eye-candy.


I would also like to see improved locks features. I use alot of locks because I have small children. I hate the fact that if you unlock a channel and veer away from it for any length of time(During a commercial or Even a second) and then jump back to it(Such as using the prev channel feature), you have to re unlock it. On my old DirectV Tivo box, if you unlocked , it would stay unlocked for a brief time even if you went to another channel, and then relock after a few hours; One better would be to be able to unlock all the channels, but for a set period, like 4 hours, so you aren't having to reenter the password constantly. To manually turn off locks and then have to manually relock is too much of a pain.


----------



## Guitar1969 (Oct 19, 2006)

odbrv said:


> I would like to see an ability to control the Dual / single user mode via the remote. I like the single mode for PIP.However, there are times my wife likes to use the TV in the living room(TV2) and be near the fireplace. I believe remote 2 should be able to reset to dual mode and remote 1 to single mode.


Totally agree - but I bet they won't do it, as sometimes going back and forth between dual and single mode causes scheduling problems, and opens a can of worms.


----------



## drmckenzie (Aug 28, 2007)

Sundance said:


> How about when you hit cancel or zero while in a menu it actually cancels and takes you back to programing and not just back one level of menu. Also, sure would be nice if you could setup custom named folders on the Ext hard drive and internal hard drive.


I find the "cancel" button one of the most useful on the remote. Being able to back level by level out of the menus is super useful, since that way you can accomplish repetitive searches, etc., without having to start all over again. Hit "Live" to get back to live TV. Better yet, swear off live TV altogether!


----------



## guyverdh (Oct 16, 2007)

1) Software either PC/Mac based, or web-page from the dish unit.
Allow exporting / importing of system settings.
Allow exporting / importing of pvr schedules.
Allow multiple units to *load balance* PVR schedules if conflicts arise.
Allow unified / split view of pvr schedules.
Allow creation / deletion of pvr schedules (imagine using a real keyboard)
Allow control of internal / archive content. Archive/Restore with a mouse-click. 

2) Fix / Enhance the Multimedia Menu
Currently this is only available to tuner 1 in non shared mode.
Make it so that tuner 2 can access it and it's sub-menus.

3) Multiple event playback
Allow multiple items to be selected for playback, and play them back to back.

4) Allow archive control menus to be like the regular dvr menus.
Sort Order
Grouping

5) Streaming content software.
Allow content to be streamed to PCs/Macs/Video devices over broadband.

6) Allow recordings on one dish receiver to be watched from another receiver.


----------



## Miggity (Aug 10, 2007)

[3] I would love to be able to delete the VOD partition altogether.

THIS


----------



## Miggity (Aug 10, 2007)

Also how about we add a mode to FORMAT that I can _*shrink *_a TBS-HD, TNT-HD, History Channel HD or A&E-HD channel back to its correct aspect ratio instead of old Stretch-o-Vision...

Better yet, how about everything that comes out of the receiver is in the correct aspect ratio already!


----------



## drmckenzie (Aug 28, 2007)

Miggity said:


> Also how about we add a mode to FORMAT that I can _*shrink *_a TBS-HD, TNT-HD, History Channel HD or A&E-HD channel back to its correct aspect ratio instead of old Stretch-o-Vision...
> 
> Better yet, how about everything that comes out of the receiver is in the correct aspect ratio already!


Doesn't the "grey bars" setting on the format button change widescreen to 4:3?


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

Miggity said:


> Also how about we add a mode to FORMAT that I can _*shrink *_a TBS-HD, TNT-HD, History Channel HD or A&E-HD channel back to its correct aspect ratio instead of old Stretch-o-Vision...
> 
> Better yet, how about everything that comes out of the receiver is in the correct aspect ratio already!


I had a Sony that would automaticaly adjust to the respective ratio..! At first I thought It was cool. after a while I hated it, every time I changed the channel it had to adjust causing delays and strange side effects.


----------



## poppin_fresh (Oct 14, 2006)

yes, more control over the tuners would be great.

What I would really like to see is the DVR menu bring you back to where you where in the list after you delete a show. For example...

I sort the DVR list by program name and I watch an episode of Seinfeld. Once done, I delete it, and then I have to scroll all the way back down to watch the next episode. I wish it would just bring me back near where I was, either on the next or previous episode in the list.


----------



## jgarveyATL (Jun 1, 2006)

There are two requests that Dish doesn't support that would be welcome enhancements:
1. true multi-room (not via TV2). Any DVR box can connect to another DVR box to play content. I can't tell you the number of times I have double recorded shows so I can start in the TV room and switch to the bedroom later.
2. PC integration (a la Tivo To Go). Having the ability to offload content for consumption on PC (not pocket dish). 

I voted for 5, but I would give those enhancements up in a second for multiroom and PC integration.


----------



## cschlik (Jan 27, 2003)

I have seen it posted somewhere, but I don't think I have seen it in this thread. I Would like the folder function to work on the USB device also...


----------



## Zaphod (Aug 31, 2006)

cschlik said:


> I have seen it posted somewhere, but I don't think I have seen it in this thread. I Would like the folder function to work on the USB device also...


That would be on the top of my list of improvements, along with the ability to have user created/titled folders and the ability to manually move events to what folder you wanted them in. I think this is even more important for an "archiving" drive with the potential for a large amount of titles.


----------



## cschlik (Jan 27, 2003)

Zaphod said:


> That would be on the top of my list of improvements, along with the ability to have user created/titled folders and the ability to manually move events to what folder you wanted them in. I think this is even more important for an "archiving" drive with the potential for a large amount of titles.


Definately True when you are talking about a 750 gig drive with episodes of spongebob and dora


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Recording Sponge Bob and Dora sounds like a job for a 301 and a Stand-Alone TiVo - What a waste of a VIP. Easy to copy to PC and burn to DVD's


----------



## acrosby (Oct 30, 2006)

I would like the DVR to remember where I am when I pause a live recording to watch something else. Most times I am trying to build up time in the bank. If I start watching a program that I am recording I will eventually run out of time in the bank and have to watch it live. At this point I normally stop watching the live program and go watch something previously recorded to build back some additional time into the bank. But when I do that and come back to the live recording, my only two options are to start over or view Live TV. When watching a long sporting event like a football game or Nascar race, it means I have to be very careful not to see the live view and see the score. Then you have to start over and fast forward to the place where you left off, which still takes quite a bit of time even at 300X.


----------



## acrosby (Oct 30, 2006)

...and another thing.

As a remedy to my problem above, I've had to get in the habit of stopping a recording in progress and restarting a new one of the same program. That lets me trim off all of the program I've already watched, and then I can restart my viewing in the same place I left off. This is only a workaround at best, but it doesn't work for me in one very important area.

If the program I am recording is an OTA program, then I cannot restart the recording from TV2, since it can't "see" the OTA channels. 

So this request would be to allow the TV2 guide to see OTA channels. It seems silly that you can't do this since you can watch an OTA recording in progress.


----------



## girdnerg (May 17, 2007)

I'd like for them to get rid of the big pop-up that states something like "part of the recording was lost due to signal loss." I use my OTA all the time and a 1/2 second loss of signal becomes 5 seconds of unwatchable recording because the pop-up stays to long. Just let it run. I can tell some of it was lost just by watching.

And now with 4.47 the dang pop-up that tells you when you change the remote mode off of SAT. At least it doesn't work for AUX as I use that setting for my Amp volume.

Rob


----------



## drmckenzie (Aug 28, 2007)

acrosby said:


> I would like the DVR to remember where I am when I pause a live recording to watch something else. Most times I am trying to build up time in the bank. If I start watching a program that I am recording I will eventually run out of time in the bank and have to watch it live. At this point I normally stop watching the live program and go watch something previously recorded to build back some additional time into the bank. But when I do that and come back to the live recording, my only two options are to start over or view Live TV. When watching a long sporting event like a football game or Nascar race, it means I have to be very careful not to see the live view and see the score. Then you have to start over and fast forward to the place where you left off, which still takes quite a bit of time even at 300X.


I agree totally. From my standpoint, this is probably the biggest flaw in the 722. Just let us "Resume" from where we left off.

On a slightly different note (but with similar bad effects), is the small video area inset into the DVR listing screen. It constantly defaults to "Live", so you are always in danger of spoiling the suspense for whatever sporting event you're trying to record.

I personally have developed an automatic "don't look to the right" and (humming over the audio) "la-la-la" response. However, my wife, who seems fascinated by the little screen (more so than the big 61" screen!), always bursts out, "Oh, honey, did you see that (insert your team) just scored a touchdown?".


----------



## jgarveyATL (Jun 1, 2006)

drmckenzie said:


> On a slightly different note (but with similar bad effects), is the small video area inset into the DVR listing screen. It constantly defaults to "Live", so you are always in danger of spoiling the suspense for whatever sporting event you're trying to record.


Here's a workaround for that problem. If you are surfing around the guide and don't want to see what is taping live, play any previously recorded show on your DVR. The recorded show that you are taping will show up in the video box, not what you are taping. You can even press stop and the show will still display in the box

You can also set the guide to not show the video screen at all. Click menu > 8 (preferences) > 2 (guide display). Choose one of the bottom 3 options (standard - enhanced - extended) with no video preview to remove the video.


----------



## drmckenzie (Aug 28, 2007)

jgarveyATL said:


> Here's a workaround for that problem. If you are surfing around the guide and don't want to see what is taping live, play any previously recorded show on your DVR. The recorded show that you are taping will show up in the video box, not what you are taping. You can even press stop and the show will still display in the box
> 
> You can also set the guide to not show the video screen at all. Click menu > 8 (preferences) > 2 (guide display). Choose one of the bottom 3 options (standard - enhanced - extended) with no video preview to remove the video.


Thanks, the first suggestion is a good one. However, the video display I'm talking about is in the DVR recorded show listing, not the Channel Guide. I'm usually in there poking around looking for something already recorded to watch, so I suppose I could just start any show, then pause it while going back to look around some more.

I already have my Channel Guide set to not display the video. It would be nice to have the same option in the DVR recorded program list.


----------



## girdnerg (May 17, 2007)

The more I play with the 622 the more important "Manual Positioning of PIP window" becomes. At first this was a huge benefit as my TV does not have PIP, but I really missed it. Now it's become a pain stuck out so far into the picture. If I could just move it over into the corner a little more, I'd love it.


----------



## SingleAction (Apr 29, 2005)

What I would like to see is a delete button after watching a show, without having to go back in the listings and find the show I just watched to delete on the external hard drive, in the archives. 

Also; in the archive listings, even though it is in chronological order, it would be nice to show the date the show was recorded in the archive listings.

I hope this makes sense


----------



## FguerraG (May 15, 2007)

Nobody's interested in adding icons to the program guide?

so instead of reading DISC , TLC , VH1 have the actual channel logo on display

also I find it annoying that when using the Ouija board I have to scroll back and forth in order to write anything on it , it should be able to scroll all the way to the end then start on the other side so you can write faster , it just makes sense.


----------



## murky (Dec 5, 2007)

SingleAction said:


> What I would like to see is a delete button after watching a show, without having to go back in the listings and find the show I just watched to delete on the external hard drive, in the archives.
> 
> Also; in the archive listings, even though it is in chronological order, it would be nice to show the date the show was recorded in the archive listings.
> 
> I hope this makes sense


If you press "Stop" while watching the show it brings you to the option of deleting it. If you let the show finish the last few seconds and then revert to the recordings list, then you'll have to hunt it down again.

It used to drive me crazy that I couldn't delete a DVR recording that was in playback but not stopped.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

I live in the Colorado foothills. 

1. OTA is not an option for me. It would be nice if I could configure my 622DVR to recognize this and let me record a third consecutive satellite channel or even record on two and watch a third in real time. They'll probably say they'd have to add another tuner to the box. Oh well.

2. Also would like for them to release some of the reserved HDD space used for PPV or whatever and allow us to record and store additional programing.

3. One-button CC.

And that's all I want for xmas, Santa. :sure:


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

#1 is not possible, the OTA tuner cannot see or decode satellite transmissions. 

#2 Possible

#3 Possible


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Jim5506;1319898[B said:


> ]#1 is not possible, the OTA tuner cannot see or decode satellite transmissions. [/B]
> 
> #2 Possible
> 
> #3 Possible


Not yet anyway. But one can hope. :grin:


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

I just added an external drive to my ViP622. It would be nice to have a folder in "My Recordings" named "Archived", or something similar, that would allow you to access your archived programs instead of having to go through all the Menu options to get to them.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Have to agree there TulsaOk.. that would be a nice usabilty tweak to access the Archives from the DVR recording page.


----------



## WhatMud (Mar 15, 2005)

Auto tune to OTA icon(yellow antenna) looks the same as record on OTA. Record on TV1 is 1 in circle and TV2 is 2. After my update to 4.48 I went in to verify schedules and had to go into each one each to check it. 

Also being able to edit timers-like change from TV1 tuner to TV2 or OTA to locals subscription in case of conflicts. It is such a pain to delete and go to the other system and create it again.


----------



## bobkeenan (Nov 9, 2005)

I would like to be able to see all of the 5, 4, or 3 stars movies that will be shown in the upcoming week with the ability to select them for recording. Right now I only get a list of ALL of the movies...most of them less than 3 stars or unrated.


----------



## epontius (Jul 19, 2007)

I'll second the vote for removing the "part of the program has been lost..." for OTA. Since if it has been lost, not much you can do anything about it...telling me it's lost with an annoying pop up is just salt in the wound. Either eliminate this all together or give the option to disable.
I also like the idea of staying in a folder after deleting a show. I often delete multiple shows, having to navigate back into the folder again to delete another episode adds time. I would also like the ability to delete an entire folder, perhaps even with a cautionary "are you sure?" pop up and/or a warning that there are unwatched episodes contained in the folder.
Having the ability to see if a show has been watched (in full or partial) would be nice from the list level, versus having to drill down into the details for that show to see if it has the options for Start, Start over, Resume, etc... 
Better file management with external hard. Seems like the logical place to put an option to archive a show would be in the dvr listing of recorded shows or the drill down show details (or both)...rather than having to go through multiple menu selections.
Also as suggested prior and along the same lines would be to give an option of accessing your USB hd from the DVR listing, rather than multiple menu selections.


Erik


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

To delete everything in a folder use the Edit button. From that screen you can select multiple, or all, events in the folder and click Delete one time.


----------



## cutrock (Mar 20, 2007)

I would like to see a delete button available immediately after stopping the viewing of a stored program on the external hard drive. The only options available are Resume, Start Over, and Done. There is no Delete option, so I have to re-navigate to the location of this program in the menu list to finally delete it. When one has over 100 programs stored on the external hd, this step is unnecessarily tedious.

I would also like to request a folders list to house same named shows. I hate having to surf through 25 episodes of Jeopardy on my way to another program.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

IOW, you want the EHD interface to be consistent with the internal drive's interface. Also missing is the ability to jump to programs starting with a letter, by punching that letter on the remote keypad, when programs are sorted by title. Which brings up being able to change the sort method once in the EHD list. When they re-invented the wheel, a few spokes were left out.


----------



## Steve St.Laurent (Jan 12, 2008)

I would also like to put my vote in for having all of the DVR listing features on the EHD that are on the internal HD. At a minimum sorting and group by. Having it sorted by the date it was recorded is a major pain when you get 50 or 60 movies archived to it.


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

1. I would just like the scan forward and backward to work smoothly and accurately!

2. When there is a timer conflict I would like the same screen to show me what program recordings are going to be in conflict.

3. When the countdown timer is displayed before a recording starts I would like to be able to stop the recording using the stop button without interrupting the present program. When the channel changes it drives my wife nuts!

4. I'd like world peace! Barring that, I would like world pizza!


----------



## orenr (Jun 10, 2004)

It's debatable if this is a UI thing, but I'd like better show descriptions in the guide

Some of the movie descriptions make me wonder if anyone involved in writing them has actually seen the movie. As for the ratings, they seem to be related to how well known the actors are, a lot more than how good the movie actually is


----------



## alangant (Jul 25, 2005)

My 50x DVRs had a "manage" feature on the recorded programs list. This provided the ability to select one or more recorded entries, and then collectively delete, protect, or edit them. When I go to clean up recordings that my kids made to make more space, this is very nice.

Alan


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

In the recording list just click the Edit button. From there you can mass delete, protect, etc.


----------



## dimitriz (Feb 6, 2008)

I would like to be able to hit Play key while playing the recorded event and it actually show me Time Left. There should be no need to hit Pause and then Play to see this information.
It was a very nice RTV feature.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

dimitriz said:


> I would like to be able to hit Play key while playing the recorded event and it actually show me Time Left. There should be no need to hit Pause and then Play to see this information.
> It was a very nice RTV feature.


Any time you are watching a recording you can press the Cancel key on the remote to display the banner on the top of the screen. On the right side of the banner you will find Time Left: displayed. There is no need to Pause/Play to see this information.


----------



## sleepy hollow (Aug 25, 2003)

I would like to be able to see the play clock in a sporting event when moving through a recorded event. 

Currently for many sports, like basketball, the progress banner at the bottom of the screen eclipses the play clock so I cannot see what point in the game I am at, unless I pause and eliminate the banner or go to normal speed. 

For example, if the banner could be moved to top or bottom at user's option it would be helpful.


----------



## mscroggi (Jan 22, 2006)

Hmmm where are those star ratings coming from?? You must really trust them.. I dont find them especially accurate with my tastes..



bobkeenan said:


> I would like to be able to see all of the 5, 4, or 3 stars movies that will be shown in the upcoming week with the ability to select them for recording. Right now I only get a list of ALL of the movies...most of them less than 3 stars or unrated.


----------



## mscroggi (Jan 22, 2006)

Some of these items were already listed on the thread.. but some were not. I hope dish monitors the message boards. and takes note.

My list - 

I want the ability to optionally record HD content in downsampled SD (letterboxed). If I record an old BW movie from a HD channel, I hate spending 7x the recording space on it when I would be just as happy in letterboxed SD.

I want a default timer priority that I can set such that, when I pick a program off the guide to record, it will inherit the priority. This would allow me to set sub-priorities for a few timers which dont record anything important (I have a couple of dish pass timers that record old sitcom reruns) that I would always want to be over-ridden)

The "All HD" favorites needs to become a user modifiable menu like the standard ones. It used to be useful to quickly browse the HD channels, however now, there are so many of them, and MANY are PPV or sports package channels, the list is a pain to use.

List the shows found by the search and then select the programs to record.

Allow pause, play etc functions to operate when in system menus.

Automatically change to the 'all subscribed' list when changing to a channel by number

Add a delete option to the menu after a DVR program is ended.

Change the sort method once in the external hard drive list. I discovered if I change to the internal drive, change the sort method and return to the external disk, the sort method will be inherited.. but this is a pain.

Display the programs that conflict with a timer and allow me to select which program to record from the list.

Access the archived programs instead of going through the menu options to get to them.

Remove the "part of the program has been lost" popup, or at least set the threshold such that it doesnt appear unless x amount of time has been lost.


----------



## plarkinjr (Feb 12, 2008)

One-Button CC (Closed Captioning).... or at least way fewer than it takes now to toggle them on/off.


----------



## PanamaMike (Mar 31, 2004)

Would be nice to find a way to block out those annoying 4:3 overscan lines from SD material, and the bright yellow or green scan lines in HD.

Mike


----------

